# how fast does time fly?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

I was going through a long overdue deletion project on my photo library. I've needed to pare it down.

BUT, in doing so, I obviously review all the pictures and it absolutely amazes me how most events or pictures seem like they were just yesterday, yet, most of them are years ago.

It just hit me that time really does fly by fast doesn't it?

What is also remarkable is how I specifically remember taking most of the photos.

Guess i never really thought about it before!

Cheers and Happy New Year!

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I heard a saying once (can't remember who said it, sorry) but it went something like this...

"Life is like a roll of toilet paper - the closer you get to the end - the faster it goes."


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

It has been said that we perceive our lives as a whole, a unity. So as we grow older each year becomes a smaller and smaller portion of the whole. Thus the years seem to pass by faster and faster.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> It has been said that we perceive our lives as a whole, a unity. So as we grow older each year becomes a smaller and smaller portion of the whole. Thus the years seem to pass by faster and faster.


Amen to that!

Been there, done that.

Er, maybe that should be, Am there, doing that.


----------

